# Are assassins illegal?



## Andrew (Jul 7, 2005)

I was wondering if there is any law against the keeping of assassins in the US(for example, white spots and the non-native ones)? I didnt think that there was any law but now im not completely sure...

Thanks,

Andrew


----------



## *Admin* (Jul 8, 2005)

They would fall under the same rules as tarantulas. If you live in a city with laws againts Ts and Scorpions then they'd most likely be covered by the same rules.


----------



## Andrew (Jul 10, 2005)

Ah. Thanks for the help.

Thanks,

Andrew


----------

